# N/A Z31 to Turbo



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

I did a search and really didn't find what I was looking for. Would it be possible to turbo the N/A Z31? I'm not planning to buy an N/A and turbo it off the bat. I'm probably going to change the pistons, rods, cams, ect.. If I replace the parts from the N/A engine to basically parts from a Z32 turbo'd engine, would it safely run boost?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.redz31.com/pages/turbo.html
http://tboz.no-ip.com:10000/


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

But would it be better to use parts from the Z32 engine?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Dhunter said:


> But would it be better to use parts from the Z32 engine?


depends on your abilities, goals, and wallet.


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

What kind of power could I be looking at, if I replaced all the nessecary parts to turbo it with z32 parts?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Dhunter said:


> What kind of power could I be looking at, if I replaced all the nessecary parts to turbo it with z32 parts?


If everything else were the same, then the power would be about the same.


----------



## Jason Lange (Aug 22, 2005)

I have done my engine with all z32 internals and it works fine. I had to do a few small machining task along the way but not much more than usual when going .040 over with .010 oversized bearings. You will just need to have the front of the crank machined to accept the stock timing pulley.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You could just buy a better all forged bottom end also. It will cost you though. I have dumped more money in my motor then I can count at this point and I am not even done.
If money is not an option just build the motor up with a forged bottom end. If it is tight use your stock engine with all of the turbo components bolted on.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

stock bottom ends have been recorded putting down 800 hp with nitrous for a decent amount of time.


----------



## Jason Lange (Aug 22, 2005)

There isn't any issues if you aren't detonating. However to be safe i would use a metal head gasket. I just posted this on 300zxclub actually;

"I have finally found a place that sells a copper gasket for our cars. It is from SCE gaskets. You can get it without the need for o-ringing your block or heads. It has the ring inside the gasket. Or for a little less you can buy them and have your block o-ringed. I bought mine today for $189.95+shipping. I know alot of you guys running lots of boost have been looking for a metal gasket for a while and since the nismo and hks ones have been discontinued it has been a little hard to come accross them. You can get them in pretty well any size you want for bore aswell as thickness. This could help you n/a-turbo guys if you want to increase boost without rebuilding the bottom end. Well they're number is (661)949-0083. Just in case heres the address aswell:

SCE Gaskets Inc.
1122 West Ave L-12
Lancaster, CA 93534
USA"


----------

